# Suitability of these bins?



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

I have this:
IKEA Komplement box (approx 24 x 40 inches, 7 inches high)


And this:
Wilkinson underbed box (approx 24 x 16 inches, 7 inches high)


Would either of them be suitable for mice? Just wondering as they're lying around unused! They're pretty short, I know. But the water bottles fit in, I checked  Would you say they're too short anyway?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

YES  I have wilkos boxes they're cheap and awsome, melt a hole in the lid and put tiny crating across and they're perfect, the small ones are good for babies and boys too


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with those bins but your problem is ventilation. You will need to adapt the box in a way to allow air flow through the sides and top. There are lots of threads about adapting RUB's on here, you can browse through and see what people have made


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome, thank you both!  I've learned quite a bit about bin ventilation from keeping hamsters, so that shouldn't be a problem but I'll have a look through the threads anyway


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

As long as you cut most of the lid out and replace with mesh you won't have any condensation/ammonia issues. This is one of my running on cages for young does:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks great! Sorry for the silly question but how you you firmly attach the mesh to the lid?


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Seafolly said:


> That looks great! Sorry for the silly question but how you you firmly attach the mesh to the lid?


A lot of people seem use cable ties, I've seen some people use bolts or duct tape too though!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Cable ties are another word for zip ties, right? Those clear loops holding the mesh on in the pic?


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah  in the UK we call them cable ties but I'm sure they're the same thing.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Seafolly said:


> That looks great! Sorry for the silly question but how you you firmly attach the mesh to the lid?


Yes they are cable ties. The mice don't seem too interested in chewing through them either.


----------

